# New Mire Man



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Here is a new denizen of the Village Mire.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Very nice Chris, a great addition to your haunt!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh Mire Man rocks! I can just picture a worm coming out of Mire man's mouth. Great Job Chris.


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Very nice! Great job giving him a wet look.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Looks awesome, Chris! Skully needed a new playmate...

Great job!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

The new mire man is fanstastic, love the look of him!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

awesome as usual I like the shiny look


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Looks great Chris! The mudmen are cool!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Sa-weet!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Nice job, looking forward to seeing your haunt in action.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

reminds me of 'swamp thing'! awesome ground breaker!


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

Nice work.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Oh yes....he is good


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Tres cool Chris! The wet look and the green/brown thing ya got going there... sweet. Like rotten glop and swamp goo. Truly a prop to be...um... admired. (Sorry, nobody else went for it, I had to.)

Are we going to see a whole army of them rising up from the mire?


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Mire Man! where is the S on his chest? LOL, great Job nicely done!


----------

